# Lexmark z615 unter Suse Linux 9.1 möglich?



## YU-Koda (2. Oktober 2004)

Ich habe mir einen neuen Drucker gekauft. Es handelt es sich um einen Lexmark z615 (gehört zur 600 Series). Normalerweise sollte das Problem mit Cups gelöst werden. Doch per Cups tut sich leider auch nichts. Auf einen Testdruck spricht der Drucker ebenfalls nicht an. Ich hab auch schon nach eine PPD File gesucht, die auf dem Drucker abgestimmt ist. Hat wer einen Tipp auf Lager oder weiss jemand, ob es eine PPD File für diesen Drucker gibt? Für Tipps wäre ich recht dankbar


----------



## Fabian (4. Oktober 2004)

http://downloads.lexmark.com/cgi-perl/downloads.cgi?ccs=229:1:0:433:0:0&os_group=Redhat&target=

http://www.linuxprinting.org/forums.cgi?group=linuxprinting.lexmark.general;article=2633


----------



## YU-Koda (6. Oktober 2004)

Hmm, jetzt bleibt nur die Frage übrig, ob das ganze auch unter Suse Linux 9.1 , da ja dieser treiber auf Redhad ausgelegt ist


----------

